# Newbie needs help



## ShadowAmy (Dec 29, 2017)

hi all i just started whittling yesterday and was bought balsa wood for christmas balsa wood its definitely not good for carving i cant round my edges etc without it chipping away ive found it hard to buy wood here in australia so i do have to make do for now anyone have any ideas what i can use my crappy balsa wood to make until my basswood arrives


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

welcome aboard !! the basswood is a good choice for whittling and carving.
I have no idea if it is available in AU or not. E-Bay sells it in different sizes.
have you looked at the whittling website http://woodcarvingillustrated.com/ ?
lots of good carving folks there from all over the world.
maybe someone on that site can offer an alternative wood that is available in your area.
I think that balsa wood is only good for making model airplanes - not carving.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Extremely soft woods are difficult to carve because unless your tools are super sharp, they tend to crush the wood instead of slicing it.

Here in NW USA, I like alder for carving-not too hard or soft, resistant to accidental splitting, and takes finishes well, though it is a rather bland tan or brown color, with not much figure.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to Ljs glad you could join the fun
Here's a great source for carving information

https://www.marymaycarving.com/carvingschool/


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! I've carved balsa but it wasn't much fun. Someone from Oz in here will see your post and give pointers on decent wood to carve that is native.


----------



## ShadowAmy (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies guys, I've been looking on eBay and even the UK version and it's still pretty hard to come by Basswood (which has been my choice since before I started). Am working on "ball in a cage" at the moment, still difficult using the balsa but at least it's something to practise on


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Never used it myself, but have seen other Aussies mention Jelutong as a good carving wood from your part of the world. Don't know if this helps or not?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Check out the link I posted There's lots of information that will make you carving much easier .even though she has a class you can sign up for that cost there's lots of free information when you sign up for the free classes.I believe she even sells some Basswood, the other wood she recommends is butternut.

When I just looked on Ebay there's lots of Basswood for sale.
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/basswood-lumber


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

There are several good carving woods in AU. Jelutong if probably the one that is easiest to carve, though. Huon pine is used also. Here in the US, I buy Northern Basswood (Southern Basswood is harder, darker color, more grain structure), but I suspect the shipping charges/quarantine regs/VAT/customs may make the cost prohibitive.

Check your local telephone book for hardwood suppliers/lumber/timber merchants, etc., and see what they have available. Then look for it here: http://www.wood-database.com/wood-identification/ and compare it some others.

Claude


----------



## ShadowAmy (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow thanks for the eBay link, I have literally been looking for about 2mnths along with a friend of mine


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Bass wood is called lime wood in England. Maybe that will help. There really should be something similar in OZ. Keep asking. There is a large contingent of Australian people on this forum.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, here is another place to try, never delt with them but despite the name they also carry basswood. I'd check around there is bound to be some easy carving native wood good luck you have a lot of good advice


----------

